# Any ideas for the next Animal Crossing?



## Nova452 (Jun 25, 2014)

I really want to know what the next Animal Crossing will be like. What do you think will be in it?


----------



## Naiad (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm honestly just hoping that it's not going to be on the WiiU.
A larger town/more villagers would be nice.


----------



## Nova452 (Jun 25, 2014)

Why dont you want it on the WiiU? I hope it is on there, I really wished they made the New Leaf world much bigger.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 25, 2014)

I like having my town with me at all times.


----------



## Nova452 (Jun 25, 2014)

Ah


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 25, 2014)

I want a much bigger town, more "classic" music soundtrack, probably two more personalities (Nerd anyone?), more villager species (Bats!), ummm....I have a bunch of stuff, but yeah I'm actually pretty excited for the next one.


----------



## Petunia (Jun 25, 2014)

With the popularity of the tropical island setting and the different mini-games you can play there, I think it could be neat to have a snowy lodge and ski resort to the north of the map. You can travel up to the mountain via a ski lift, and there'd be tons of snowy themed mini-games, furniture and prizes. Maybe like the original AC on Gamecube, you can own your own cabin and decorate it.

And maybe it's time for a bit of a bold change... with the graphical capabilities of the Wii U, maybe it's time to update the log rolling, top-downish angle to a more third person, three dimensional perspective.

And rugs! I want to put rugs and carpets around on my barren wooden floors, wherever I want!


----------



## marylu (Jun 25, 2014)

Petunia said:


> With the popularity of the tropical island setting and the different mini-games you can play there, I think it could be neat to have a snowy lodge and ski resort to the north of the map. You can travel up to the mountain via a ski lift, and there'd be tons of snowy themed mini-games, furniture and prizes. Maybe like the original AC on Gamecube, you can own your own cabin and decorate it.
> 
> And maybe it's time for a bit of a bold change... with the graphical capabilities of the Wii U, maybe it's time to update the log rolling, top-downish angle to a more third person, three dimensional perspective.
> 
> And rugs! I want to put rugs and carpets around on my barren wooden floors, wherever I want!




wow those are some pretty neat ideas!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 25, 2014)

I hope that we will have bigger towns and split rivers, and a "design your own town map!"


----------



## Zappo09 (Jun 25, 2014)

I hope that there will be a city just like in Animal Crossing: City Folk.


----------



## Krea (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't know if it's possible, but I'd love for there to be an option to create multiple towns instead of just one. You wouldn't have to go out and buy an extra copy of the game. A bigger town in general would be nice too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



in-a-pickle said:


> I want a much bigger town, more "classic" music soundtrack, probably two more personalities (Nerd anyone?), more villager species (Bats!), ummm....I have a bunch of stuff, but yeah I'm actually pretty excited for the next one.



Bats would be so adorable!!! My favorite animal (besides dogs).


----------



## Uffe (Jun 26, 2014)

Someone mentioned classic themes in the next Animal Crossing game. I definitely agree. While the music isn't the main reason I played Animal Crossing, it was definitely one of the more memorable aspects. I wouldn't care if they were the original or remixed.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 26, 2014)

Bigger towns, more events, different style beaches, more villagers, different shops and more plant varieties


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm not sure where they'll go with the new game... but I do know one thing it _needs_:

*more storage space*. *ಠ_ಠ*


----------



## Myles (Jun 26, 2014)

Where do I begin. Don't get me wrong - New Leaf is amazing, but it lacks so much. Sooo much for a system like the 3DS. Wild World lacking features was understandable, 3DS game cards can store much more memory and it surprises me how New Leaf lacked.

1) More dialogue and complex relationships. Um, hello? Wild World was the #1 game for villager and NPC dialogue, it was absolutely amazing. C'mon, Nintendo! If a DS game can do that, so can a damn 3DS game. The villagers in NL get so dry and boring. They say the same things over and over again after 2-4 times speaking to them, especially while they're in Main Street. I also miss the feature of asking for work. That just made the game feel so involved and gave you little tasks to do. 

There needs to be more ways to gauge your relationship with villagers and ways to build your relationship over time. It seems sort of arbitrary for villagers to instantly be friends with you. It makes them feel all the same and fake. There needs to be more interaction and tasks and just.. anything. I can't be the only one that feels this and that observes this.

2) Town layout differences.

LESS. ANNOYING. RIVERS. Most rivers right now in New Leaf take up like any good open space in your town and finding a layout that leaves you with the most space is a pain in the ass.

No more rocks because they get in the way of the little things you want to do. They're pointless aside from gems and money. Maybe have the option of putting down rocks as a PWP for certain decorations? 

Option for more layouts and extra town customization. What grass shape, fruit, town hall/train station color, and building placement you want. It would make towns a lot more personal and fun to play in IMO. The fact that this is all randomized in NL greatly upsets a person that likes customizing their town.

3) PWPs and.. mini-PWPs? More options for placing them.

Assuming it'll be on the Wii U, maybe being able to adjust them right down to the grid and roTATING THEM on the gamepad would be nice.

Mini-PWPs. Things like rocks, lamps, benches, etc that you can put in your town in bulk quantities.

4) PROPERTY MANAGEMENT.

What if you could get incoming moving notices and using the gamepad, you could select areas where property is able to be built? For reference purposes, on your property management sheet, you could mark down PWPs, paths, trees, gardens, etc, for reference. This could actually make you feel more like a mayor..? It's apparent that Isabelle is horrible with some of her paperwork, so why not actually give it to us? 

Maybe being able to set things as "reserved property" would help a lot. 

6) Main street and the city.

Main Street is a little.. Too convenient and linear, don't you think? I think having different tiered or separated sections for Main Street would be great, just to add a little spice. Again, random building of shops in Main Street makes the whole aspect of being "Mayor" pointless. Being able to choose what shops you want & where would be great for customization. 

Maybe later in the game (assuming Isabelle is still with us), she could give you an alert at the town hall like, "Hey, Mayor ____! Have you heard of that city.. Um, what's it called again?" and you could name your city. What shops it would have and how you could customize it I haven't thought of. If you could to there with your friends, that'd be fantastic.

Gosh I have so many ideas but it doesn't matter. I hope Nintendo can live up to its fans' general expectations!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a list of 200 ideas on my sd card me and a friend brainstormed alot


----------



## Myles (Jun 26, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I have a list of 200 ideas on my sd card me and a friend brainstormed alot


that sounds gr8 you should show us


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

I hope they bring back constellations.


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 26, 2014)

i want them to give the villagers more individual personality.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> I hope that we will have bigger towns and split rivers, and a "design your own town map!"



Same with the 'Design your own map' thing~


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 26, 2014)

lol i would probably stretch the pAGEE


----------



## Venn (Jun 26, 2014)

I want new species, new personalities, and maybe it would be cool to run your own store. Even if you get to decide what to sell. Even though you could do that with the recycle shop, but the villagers would actually buy things while you're not in the store (there would be an NPC working for you.)

I really like the ski lift area as well. Definitely make the town bigger, and allow us to choose where villagers will be moving to.


----------



## MayorAdam (Jun 26, 2014)

DJ turntable music composition (Techno,D&B,Dubstep,etc)


----------



## Dandie (Jun 26, 2014)

Ahem...

-More pattern space. Maybe like twelve per person. Especially for paths. Or even better...

-Path PWPs. You could walk around town, laying a path behind you. You could make all the designs, and store it in the town hall or something, then you could only change it if you put it in the town hall's path storage. It could be like the design storage in your pockets, but have one for a right turn, left turn, etc. And villagers wouldn't be able to move on top of it. 

-More plants and trees. Maybe you could grow tomatoes, celery, and other fruit. Or other kinds of trees.

-Upgrade Able Sisters! I would want to upgrade so you have one of each type of clothing each day on a separate stand, then two, then three! Speaking of Able Sisters...

-Make your own actual hats, shoes, pants, bows, glasses, etc! There could be a special type of design pattern for it, color it in, then have your own shoes! You could make shorts, skirts, or pants. Hats that actually look like hats! Boots, flip flops, sandals, high heels, sneakers. Glasses and bows!

-Hair. You could add highlights on your bangs or in the back. More colors. You could choose the hairstyle without looking up the questions combinations! And longer hairstyles. Waist length hair. Maybe you could buy ponytail bands from Harriet and put your hair up in a bun or ponytail. Buy two and get pigtails. Maybe you could even buy straighteners or curlers from Harriet and get curly or straight hair.

-Customizable maps. At the beginning, Rover could say something like, "What does the town look like?" and you could put down a minimum of three rocks, two ponds, etc, but still be able to place them down where you want.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 26, 2014)

Definitely more species, more personalities, more villagers per town and a bigger town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And preferably not on the wii u since I never really got into city folk where as I was a huge fan of wild world. Handheld devices are much nicer as you can play it on the go with or without power (as long as it's charged)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my god and longer hairstyles. Where you could customise your bangs/fringe then customise the back and maybe unlock highlights etc like how you unlock contacts.


----------



## Saphy (Jun 26, 2014)

I'd like it to be something fairly different but still recognisable as animal crossing, if that makes sense. They've had three games out now which, when you get down to the nitty gritty of it, are all reasonably similar. So I think it's time for a change. I'd like it to have a 360 view and visually be sort of like Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life, or maybe a bit like Skyrim but a lot smaller, randomly generated and cuter. I'd like it to feel like an actual forest with super tall trees, rather than a field with some shrubs barely taller than you. Different areas like like a mountain you can climb and caves and stuff would be nice too. Idk, it's kinda hard for me to describe.

Though I guess with the way pokemon has gone we'll probably just see yet another re-hash...


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

Dandie said:


> Ahem...
> 
> -More pattern space. Maybe like twelve per person. Especially for paths. Or even better...
> 
> ...



All.
Of.
This.


----------



## trickypitfall (Jun 26, 2014)

Man pretty much everything I would say has been said.
But I would REALLY like the ability to use transparency in patterns. Matching dirt and grass is an absolute PAIN, and the ability to choose which skin tone you want at the beginning of the game would be nice. I mean tanning could still be an option, but going all the way to the island to tan in all the other months must really suck.

I've also seen the idea of berry bushes floating around tumblr a lot and I really like that idea.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 26, 2014)

You know in like colors! 3d theres this rainbow thing you chose what color you paint in? what if we have that as hair colors instead of just 10 colors like every color would be unique and wouldnt be the same


----------



## Cactus (Jun 26, 2014)

Customizable skin color, please!


----------



## MoeTheCatFan999 (Jun 26, 2014)

Making the map how you want it.
Moving rocks, getting rid of them.
Making it so villagers DON'T MOVE WHERE YOU DON'T WANT THEM
(Teddy ALMOST crushed my entire flower garden)


----------



## nekosync (Jun 26, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I'm honestly just hoping that *it's not going to be on the WiiU.*
> A larger town/more villagers would be nice.


Me too!


----------



## Delphine (Jun 26, 2014)

Petunia said:


> With the popularity of the tropical island setting and the different mini-games you can play there, I think it could be neat to have a snowy lodge and ski resort to the north of the map. You can travel up to the mountain via a ski lift, and there'd be tons of snowy themed mini-games, furniture and prizes. Maybe like the original AC on Gamecube, you can own your own cabin and decorate it.



Such a great idea o_o

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah and I would like to do something about the rocks' places. They're annoying!


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd like to have the ability to keep certain villagers from moving away permanently, or at least until I say so. Maybe I have to unlock it, pay a ton for it, whatever..I just don't want to stress about that. I lost Eugene and Graham out of the blue, which really irritated me. They weren't my favs, but I really liked them. 

I like the unpredictability of where a new villagers house will wind up, but I'd like to be able to move it at some point. Again, maybe that's a PWP you have to unlock with tom nook or something, but it would be nice to tell Fang he's moving to the other side of town rather than moving out altogether because he's in a terrible spot.

More shops for sure. Someone here mentioned having your own shop, which sounds really fun. Could be fun with the villagers and your friends. Maybe the option to either organize Main Street myself, or have a choice in which shops move in. Like maybe you can only fit 8 shops, but there's 12 to actually choose from somehow.


----------



## neon-tetra (Jun 27, 2014)

YES! I hate the rocks with a passion and the ponds, you can't put pwps anywhere! I was talking about the exact same thing yesterday with my friend, a fellow animal crosser.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2014)

The only change I can really want is rotating PWPs and full rotation in the village.


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 27, 2014)

Cactus said:


> Customizable skin color, please!


This is an important one.


----------



## mags (Jun 27, 2014)

I would like there to be less 'rare' items as storage is a major problem for all the rare stuff.
Be nice to access your 'storage' on the island so you can give people items.
I would like Re_tail to be open 24/7
Some great ideas on here folks!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2014)

mags said:


> I would like there to be less 'rare' items as storage is a major problem for all the rare stuff.
> Be nice to access your 'storage' on the island so you can give people items.
> I would like Re_tail to be open 24/7
> Some great ideas on here folks!



Agreed. I was mad that the Cabana set, easily my favorite set from WW, became unorderable 

If anything, I'd say make GracieGrace items orderable *when they are out of season and only for full price*.

Some items should definitely be orderable, idk, I don't like unorderables all too much.


----------



## Sugapuff (Jun 27, 2014)

I like most of these ideas, one that i would like to see is that in game chat needs more space to type stuff lol having one line to type just gets frustrating after a while


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 27, 2014)

I would like to see more personalities and dialogue. I noticed most of the villagers of their type say the same things, so they all seem like the same person in a different appearance. Also allow customization of the villagers homes, town hall, etc! It would be nice to have this possible an optional feature. Also would like to not feel stressed about constantly worrying if my villagers are going to move. It'd be nice if there was a more efficient way to detect this, or not make it so if they're in boxes, you can stop them. More texture spaces would be nice. I don't like the idea of making a new character just to have more pathway textures, etc. Minigames would spice up the game a bit too ^^ I wish there could be more ways to interact with your villagers besides talking or hide and seek. I agree with alot of the ideas posted here, they're all really great!!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 27, 2014)

Some amazing ideas on this thread ^^


----------



## Thunder (Jun 27, 2014)

gonna move this as it's a little more appropriate in ac general.


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 27, 2014)

MORE ALLIGATORS!


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 27, 2014)

Bigger towns.

Like in City Folk~


----------



## Bcat (Jun 27, 2014)

- I want it so that when you start the game and Isabelle greets you she says something like: "...Oh and another thing we have a new resident moving in today! However they're a little lost as to where to put their house. Think you could help them out?" Then you meet the new villager at the train station and they follow you around like when you're placing a pwp and you help them place their house. To make it harder they could have criteria like "I wanna live near the beach." "far away from a trash can"

-I want the ponds to freeze over in winter and then you can walk on them or even buy ice skates and go ice skating!

Also ditto to the ski resort.


----------



## Candy83 (Jun 27, 2014)

FMJ_Amaze said:


> I really want to know what the next Animal Crossing will be like. What do you think will be in it?



I don't want to be overly critical; but, I think the people behind the scenes need to be even sharper.

I want the next "Animal Crossing" to continue with the mayor power but I also want true mayor power.

I want zoning control for the mayor. (This is especially the case for where homes can be built.)

I would like some custom designs and templates for paths. (We're not all artists.)

I want better landscaping; for example, that there is easier access to the getting bushes.

I would like for villagers to have two-floor houses; the first remains in original condition while each villager makes modifications with the appearance of their second floor.

I want The Roost Cafe moved to Main Street and available from Day #01. (This should include some baked goods. Coffee-only has become a bore.)​
I want the people who give us one edition after the next "Animal Crossing" to expand many of the features we now enjoy. I think some of the items one can accumulate has been overkill while there is a lack of opportunity to really maximize the mayoral concept of running a town.


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh, one thing I forgot to add, was I'd like to have the ability to jump! I like to jump alot in games, and I had trouble adjusting to not being able to jump in animal crossing lol.


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 28, 2014)

Berries!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and more villagers! Maybe 15?


----------



## Locket (Jun 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I'm honestly just hoping that it's not going to be on the WiiU.
> A larger town/more villagers would be nice.



why? If you bought a Wii U just for AC, then that was a waste of $$, and what else would it be on?


----------



## Meowkittens (Jun 30, 2014)

I love all of these ideas, really. 

My ideas:
• Town Map. Like someone said, design your own town map. This offers total originality, plus causing everyone to have unique maps. We all have a perfect idea on layout, & sometimes we have to constantly start over to get better options that are relevant to our ideas. This will totally help bring out our creativity, & save time.

• No Grass Deterioration. Please. I'm so overly cautious about running. This is a major problem in New Leaf, & I'm even afraid to put down patterns for pathways because it increases grass deterioration. -.- It's extremely upsetting, let alone unpleasant due to it leaving your town looking not-so-nice.

• Part-time Jobs. Or even a full time job. Some of us get bored of just doing the normal things(digging up things, watering plants, etc.), and we need stuff to do. It may even give us more motivation to pick up the game & play(Not trying to influence not being productive, but...why not sit in your room on your bed playing your 3DS while eating junk food?).

• Island Expansion. They should add new things to the island. More fun, possibly longer tours. More attractions. Don't we all go to the island to hang out with our friends? They should give us stuff to make us want to stay there longer. Maybe even let villagers come to the island, & they could possibly even go on the tours with us. Wouldn't it be cool if we could have a little beach house, too? Just like the first Animal Crossing. C'mon people.

• More PWP Projects. Period.

• Villagers. If only they let us select where we want villagers to go. Their unpredictable placement is ridiculous. At least we knew where they were going to go in the past Animal Crossing games. They destroy pathways, too.

• Patterns. I think if we have handmade pathways, they should at least let us put things on top of them. No disappearing items. Maybe even make some pathways PWPs.

• Character. Please give us eyebrows. Lol. I'm so picky about hairstyles due to my lack of eyebrows. Plus it'd be pretty cool to give us more natural features, & like others said, choice of skin color. Not everyone is pale white.

• Miscellaneous. More pattern slots would be nice. Not everyone wants to create a separate character to hold specific patterns. Maybe more options to decorate the exterior of our house with(we should totally be able to have a backyard & a pet or something)..? Adding a Gyroid exhibit to the Museum would give purpose to the Gyroids, too.


You guys can tell me if my ideas are a little too much, haha. It's just that this game lacks so much. I'm sure the future games will be great, but honestly, their audience is children with the exception of a few adults. We children are very imaginative and creative, & I think we need a game that appeals to that. And I feel as if Animal Crossing can do that. I mean, look, they already have talking animals checked off.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 30, 2014)

1. Bigger PWP's that you can stack/merge to the clouds.

2. You can go on the clouds and they can be accessed by climbing huge PWP's or having a flying type pokemon take you there.

3. There can be sleet and the ground will be slippery with ice spots.

4. Extreeme weather like tornadoes, blizzards, floods, and hurricanes can come.

5. You can get a remix of your town tune from KK. Slider and play it on your radio.

6. There are thieves and burglars and the police would have to get them.

7. There can be underwater towns when your town floods or ancient ruins underwater that can have animals like Fish.

8. There can be underwater caves.

9. You can bring your instruments to Club LOL and perform. Also with a band of people.

10. You can travel with more things than just the train. (Lets boycott the train XD). And you can travel with friends.

11. You can have friends living in your town.

12. You can buy more land and expand your town.

13. When you streetpass someone you can get gameboy games and GC games.

14. You can resign from the office and promote/fire Isabelle. You can also hire animals.

15. You can change your face and your town name and your character name by signing papers. You can sign them with touchscreen.

16. There can be more detailed hairstyles and faces. (You can unlock them)

17. You can access the deep ocean with oxygen tanks and explore the deep parts of the ocean with friends too. There can be lost ships and submarines and you can steal lost treasure down there for lots of bells.

18. You can buy bikes and cars from Nook. Bikes can hold 2 people and cars would hold 4 people and you can race with friends.

19. You can make custom carpets and wood flooring and wall paper and customize existing ones.

20. You can follow planes to a military base and spy on them.

21. You can go skydiving from an airplane.

22. You can select certain people on best friend list to send a message to.

23. You can invite villagers to do stuff for you.

24. There can be a grocery store and you can buy fruits and veggies.

25. You can buy food and cook them to make a meal.

26. You can have fans like in GC.

27. You can have a happy bar and you can raise it buy eating meals and much more and when its maxed you can do special stuff. When it's low you frown and you're slower. Doing favors and buying stuff (for villagers also) can raise the happy bar.

28. You can have pets and train them like pokemon and they can unlock special places (like the clouds if its a bird)

29. You can choose your height at the beginning of the game.

30. When there's extreme weather like blizzards or tornadoes, Tom Nook has to repair your house and he has to pay you money so you gain money.

31. You have the option to view in first person view.

32. There can be pools and you can buy one for your house (outside of it).

33. In the winter all pools, ponds, rivers, and the ocean freezes and Ables/ Kicks sell ice skating gear. (When its fall and you're swimming and then it turns to winter you'd be frozen until spring and would become a ghost of the haunted ocean.)

34. There are wind instruments like saxophone, oboe, and flute.

35. Theres an ice cream shop in Main Street.

36. You can customize shoes, socks and gloves.

37. You can play custom melodies instead of random notes. And also play instruments on the bottom screen.

38. You can have water/ice type pokemon in your ocean.

39. You can buy special seeds that can make the grass longer and you can ask Leif to trim them and have villagers trim their own lawns.

40. You can go kayaking or canoeing.

41. You can go on a cruise on a luxury boat. Gulliver drives the cruise ship and you sometimes tip over.

42. You can buy a rocket ship and visit different planets. Once you've visited space a certain amount of time you can dream of the moon and viit aliens.

43. You can rent an apartment.

44. When you're visisting another town you can stay at the town hotel.

45. There can be a park with swings and slides and monkey bars and other stuff you can unlock.

46. There can be amusement park you can unlock that has rides like rollercoasters and stuff and you can unlock more and even make some rides once you've spent a lot there.

47. You can have a laptop or CPU and have an email on it with a password so that your mailbox isn't always full. You can also go on AnimalCrossingCommunity.com and Acbay.com on your laptop/CPU with your real account.

48. You can go ziplining.

49. You can climb trees without cheating.

50. On the cruise, you can unlock more places to go, the more you've visited/spent. Like Antarctica, Hawaii, and much more.

51. In Hawaii there would be volcanoes that would erupt and in Antarctica there would beartics/cubchoo's and seels/dewgongs and stuff.

52. In the summer, you have the option to go to Antarctica and Club Tortimer there. There are also special tours in Antarctica.

53. There can be special villages on clouds. You can go and buy souveniers on the cloud shop and meet cloud people.

54. You can dream with friends and unlock special places to dream (the moon, other planets, lost underground worlds and stuff) and meet people in the dream world.

55. You can unlock more shops (Like a dentist and Bertha would be the owner and a plant center where you can buy a variety of flowers and plants like Leif's and also a mall with lots of different shops)

56. You can record yourself and send them to your friends they can see you on Tv or in real time when you guys are on at the same time and one is filming.

57. You can enter a lottery for prizes like bells and rare stuff.

58. Things would get more expensive so it'd be more challenging (It gets boring pretty quickly).

59. You can have a bigger art selection; crayons, markers, glitter, colored paper and origami and display it.

60. You can make your own furniture and copyright it.

61. You have the option to make it get dark at the same time as it does in real life and have the weather sync like in real life.

62. You can have wider and taller houses like 5 story ones and you can demolish them and combine them together so bigger rooms.

63. You can go surfing with a board or with pokemon/pets.

64. You can eat at the roost and orer deserts. Once you've spent alot of money there, it can expand into a resturaunt.

65. You can visit a jungle which has bug and grass type pokemon.

66. You can buy and wear makeup.

67. You can layer clothes.

68. There can be the soccer balls like in GC.

69. In Antarctica, you'd get pale instead of tan.

70. You can buy stickers and decorate your home.

71. You can buy disco lights for your home.

72. You can make underground railroads and trap villagers and or homes underground.

73. You can record songs and put them on the radio.

74. There can be a national radio channel.

75. If there's alot of snow on the ground, you can go skiing.

76. You can go to school and learn about fun stuff.

77. If you're in space for a long time your skin starts to turn green like at the island if you get a tan.

78. On the clouds, gravity is weaker so you can jump.

79. There's flying type pokemon in the sky/clouds.

80. There are newspapers and magizines.

81. You can customize the shape of your house, like change it completely.

82. More accessories like braceletes, earings, necklaces, bags, and BFF bracelets that you can unlock once you played with someone alot/ visited/ invited them over a lot of times and they have special powers.

83. You can grow more stuff like more flowers, veggies, wheat and stuff and harvest them.

84. You can have more clothing customizations than just sleeves, and you can make skirts, shorts, pants, and hats.

85. You can visit/write back to mom.

86. You can shapeshift into any animal but you have to unlock them by being friends with a certain animal or like PWP's and they wear off a certain time and can be upgraded to more time added for bells.

87. You can start a business on Main Street.

88. You can have an island hut like in GC.

89. You can put a password on your game file so no one can dellete/mess in your town.

90. You can unlock more storage.

91. You can use more notes instead of ABCDEFG in the town tune.

92. You can have a notes section like a to-go diary.

93. You can use voice chat and it'D be HD. Like Skype chat.

94. You can listen to music on an ipod.

95. You can have a phone and use voice chat with your best friends when they're in different towns and invite certain best friends.

96. You can unlock Japanese characters and letters.

97. You can attach pictures and drawings to letters like Swapnote.

98. You can have the camera look behind you while you're outside.

99. You can drink juices/water and buy special cups/mugs.

100. You can download conversations for animals so they're not so repeptitive.

101-114.
Fire type pokemon can be found in deserts while its summer.
Water type pokemon can be found in bodies of water.
Electric types can be found in the sky while it's thunderstorming.
Grass types can be found in towns with lots of grass.
Ice types can be found when its snowing.
Poison types can be found near mushrooms.
Ground/Rock/Steel can be found in mines/underground caves.
Flying types can be found in the sky when its sunny.
Psychic types can be found in dreams or in outer space.
Bug types can be found in towns with alot of flowers.
Ghost/Dark types can be found in nightmares.
Fairy types can be found in peaceful and happy dreams along with Psychic types.
Dragon types can be found as fossils and you can have a special person restore them back to life.
Normal types can be found in the wild (While camping.)

115. Snowflakes can be more detailed (bigger/smaller) and you can put them in your home.

116. You can climb mountains and visit the Grand Canyon.

117. There can be a thing that can tell you what the temperature is.

118. You can go camping in the woods on a special island with friends.

119. You can rotate PWP's.

120. You can unlock bigger PWP's like mountains, lakes, ice skating rinks, a bigger shopping district, a mall (like Mall of America in Minnesota.)

121. There'd be secret passages in the ocean where you swim at (before buoy line) that can bring you to a different world/dimension.

122. You can grow a bean stalk, climb it, and access a secret part of the sky.

123. You can see the stars and other planets with a telescope.

124. You can camp in huge trees and with friends.

125. There can be mermaids in the ocean past the buoy line (deep part) that have powers.

126. Bigger tree's like on in plaza but bigger.

127. There'd be ladders you can climnb on to get on buildings.

128. You can get a plane and travel across the world to different countries.

129. You can go in the photo booth with freinds.

130. You can make treehouses in trees.

131. You can buy candles and light them.

132. You can stack clothes instead of just fruits.

133. More room in your mailbox.

134. As mayor, you should be able to designate spots for animals to move in.

135. You can layer clothes like in Style Savvy.

136. You can have a tool belt to put your tools in to save space.

137. You can go under your bed.

138. You can hide in closets.

139. You can have an ingame SD card to save your NL pics so you can access them quicker and delete them when you're card is full.

140. Animals can be more natural looking by height, more bigger and smaller.

141. Shoes can have high heels.

142. You can stand on tables and chairs.

143. You can jump on beds and couches.

144. You can upgrade your wallet to hold more cash.

145. You can take out your own amount of bells like 29. Doesn't have to be by 100's

146. Nooks homes, Ables and stuff can expand, too.

147. Ables can have a 2nd floor with expensive/rare stuff like GracieGrace.

148. GracieGrace and Able Sisters can be enemies.

149. You can hang clothes in your home. Doesn't always have to be in a mannequin.

150. There can be a library where you can buy books and read and it can also expand.

151. You can call animals to talk on the phone.

152. You can buy board games and play them with friends.

153. You can get a tent and go in sleeping bags.

154. You can make balloons and buy hellium balloons at store.

155. You can buy and play with remote controlled cars and helicopters.

156. You can make balloon animals.

157. You can get longer hair that's past the shoulder length.

158. Your player is taller if you want them to be.

159. Animals can wear pants.

160. You can unlock different kinds of gift wrap instead of just 1.

161. You can make your own coffee with the coffee beans and tools Brewster give you.

162. You can get your ears pierced at the mall for earrings.

163. You can jump.

164. When you're on high places like the clouds or on a tall mountain, you can jump higher and come down slower, so gravity would be weaker.

165. You can type faces like in GC.

166. You can brush your teeth and floss.

167. You can decorate the outside of your house like put a wreath on your door or put up lights.

168. You can buy different kinds of toothpaste.

169. You can put food in your fridge like a closet but for food.

170. You can roast marshmellows when camping.

171. You can buy curtains for your home so no light comes in.

172. You can bring instruments outside and play them without being in a building and have a outdoor concert!

173. You can play sports.

174. You can have a watch and wear it and check the time so it can be more realistic.

175. You can set alarms on your watch.

176. You can have eyebrows!

177. You can have luggage like when you're on a plane.

178. You can ride on helicopters too not just planes.

179. You can have multiple mii masks.

180. You can sculpt furniture.

181. You can go to art classes and learn about art. (Art Academy)

182. You can make origami and there'd be construction paper.

183. You can hang pictures in your home that you've taken in New Leaf from camera.

184. You can make a book and publish it in the library and you Best Friends can read 'em (or normal friends if you choose to)

185. You can make a photo album.

186. You can make energy balls and send them to people so they have good luck.

187. You can play catch.

188. You can dance anywhere.

189. You can have a DVD player and buy/make dvd's and send/receive them from/to friends.

190. You can relocate your house.

191. You'd get sick occasionally and would sneeze sometimes without control.

192. You can go to the movie theaters. 

193. You can cook and eat fish.

194. You can splash in the fountain!

195. You can make wood carvings.

196. You can chew on bubblegum and blow bubbles.

197. You can ride on the train with friends.

198. You can go in hollow trees

199. You can decorate your town tree.

200. There'd be lockers in stores than just train station.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 30, 2014)

You okay Izzy?


----------



## Hypno KK (Jul 4, 2014)

I really wish they'd let us pick a climate type for the town. Maybe when you're being asked all the initial questions, there could be something about what the climate is like and you could pick an option or let it be randomly selected or the default. I'd really love to see that since it would be great to be able to match the game's seasons to your real-world location or to the location where you imagine your town to be set.

I'd also love to see more skin tones being available for characters and being able to do stuff like rotate patterns easily.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Petunia said:


> With the popularity of the tropical island setting and the different mini-games you can play there, I think it could be neat to have a snowy lodge and ski resort to the north of the map. You can travel up to the mountain via a ski lift, and there'd be tons of snowy themed mini-games, furniture and prizes. Maybe like the original AC on Gamecube, you can own your own cabin and decorate it.



I'd love a ski lodge, that would be amazing!


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm going to be less ... well, moaning and give over 100 ideas. 

- skin tones for characters. Surprised anti-racism organisations haven't had a moan. 
- more developed villagers - more variety in what they say, how friendships form
- no more terrifying character designs - the games aimed at kids, not 30-year-old horror fanatics
- friendships can be formed with all 'special characters' eg shopowners
- said special characters have own house and can be seen around town on days shops are closed (say if Able Sisters were closed on Sundays, they can be seen walking around on Sundays)
- work for anyone you want
- gyroids placed in museum
- the Roost to be back in the museum basement
- get your own shop selling whatever random stuff you want
- place villagers where you want
- no meth shacks for villagers
- option to design how you want your town - climate, placement of rivers, buildings etc; your the mayor now, more control. Also for those who want a surprise, still option of randomized designs. 
- less people who are on speed posting 100 suggestions in one post  no offence izzy, just was a bit of a shock seeing so many suggestions
- no pokemon, don't forget its a different developer (game freak) so don't get confused/over excited/disappointed


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Jul 4, 2014)

- Ability to change avatar's name and town's name.
- Ability to set parcel placement.
- Ability to set a side character mayor.
- Ponds as pwps.
- Villagers wearing skirts, pants and hats.
- Small cave, mining area, under the town, where all those annoying rocks would be placed.
- A way less unorderable stuff, seriously.
- Pwp rotation.


I can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

no Isabelle


----------



## Noopster (Jul 4, 2014)

I would like bigger towns, more pwp's, much more interesting dialogue with your furry neighbors, more varied weather, leaves blowing in the wind in fall, more flower species, the feature to ask your neighbors for jobs like in WW, the water in your rivers and ponds to freeze in the winter, the ability to play the game both on your 3DS and your WiiU (like monter huntan tri ultima), more K.K. slider songs, cooler looking clouds (i want to see nimbus, cumulo nimbus, stratus, alto stratus, cirrus, anvil heads), the ability to ride boats or jet skis on the lsiand, more island tours, MORE STORAGE SPACE, more lions, the ability to customize your town layout, the ability to decide where your neighbors move in, more events, dlc, and holiday events (they don't even celebrate the 4th of July in the NA version), I would also like the idea of a northern area as said before in this thread, like a ski resort or mountain town where you can do winter themed tours and receive winter themed items.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 4, 2014)

My main ones are bigger towns, more villagers, more complex dialogue and interaction, path pwps, and an easier way to give money to other players, like a check, or through the abd directly.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 4, 2014)

have digby as a secretary because he looks more awesome than isabelle and is less annoying

oh and tom nook has nunchucks in his pocket


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 21, 2014)

I agree with the ski resort, skin tones, map customization, villager house placement, optional for random maps, extra storage space, more dialogue, accessories for villagers and jewelery, bigger villager homes, ability to change name/town name, and house placement without demolishing it. The first person view as optional would be great too. I'd also like to have adding paths with the touch screen with a grid pad or something. Adding each path one by one is so aggravating and time consuming. Same with pwps having to run around and chat for a preview each time. Rocks and lakes as pwps would be great too. Extra path slots too. I've never made a new character because I don't like having an unused house just to make my paths nicer. So many great ideas everyone has!


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 21, 2014)

Make it easier to track who's moving. Maybe post it on the bulletin board at the train station saying so-and-so is planning on moving on the 17th or whatever. Then you know it's coming and can go with it or ask them so stay.


----------



## LostNoob (Jul 21, 2014)

Their needs to be more to keep people playing for longer, after a while NL gets a little boring on non event days.
I hope the next game adds more interactive pwps that add things such as mini games, so one could be a tennis court with a tennis mini-game for example.

Also, bigger towns with more villagers and more players in one town, so like 8 player save files in one town, and people on your Nintendo network friends list can have a save file too.

one cool thing could that as you play, your character has their own personality based on player actions, kinda like the rumour thing in nl, so if you just doss about all day and never really make much progress, you become a lazy villager, your dialogue choices when talking to villagers will reflect that and you will get along with other lazy villagers more, and not so much jock villagers.

When someone else is playing on the same save file with a different playable character, the other playable characters will be walking around the town as if they are villagers and will have the personalities that reflect their play style.
It'll just make the game feel a little more alive.

Also a character creator in the beginning of the game, that way players can make their characters look more like them from the start, being able to change your hair colour and skin colour in the begging of the game as well as facial features, hight, weight and all that stuff.

Also I'm sure some people would love an option to play as an animal, it'd be fun to play around with the character creation tool making really cool animal characters and stuff.

Also, spot pass visitors, so villagers from your New Leaf town may pop round to your town (assuming the game is on the Wii U, most probably is)

Also more special events, more colourful and  animated graphics style, being able to buy path tiles from nooks, being able to do landscaping (edit the terrain) grass that slowly grows over time and if it isn't cut will get really long and just look cool.

I have tons of ideas lol, not sure that many of them would fit in with the AC series, but I really hope Nintendo does something like the personality system for playable characters.


----------



## channikawaii (Jul 21, 2014)

Love your ideas!!


----------



## Static_Luver (Jul 21, 2014)

I think it would be cool if we could design and/or have QR codes for pants, skirts, and shoes (though shoes may be difficult to see). Also, creating new villagers as well as bringing back villagers from past games, like in Dōbutsu no Mori, would be cool. Or even a new type of animal. And having some type of fertilizer to grow back grass would be helpful.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Jul 22, 2014)

Wish the towns could be bigger, more villagers, removal of rocks would be nice!! Personalizing how you want your town to be set up would be awesome too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! I really wish there would be more slots for designs and stuff too!


----------



## Jaden (Jul 22, 2014)

Just a little more content would be great. After a while there's no more bugs or fish or fossils to catch. And hoarding all the items gets a little boring, too.


----------



## mishka (Jul 22, 2014)

I hope theres new species and new villager personalities. and I hope the villager personalities are more unique, like a cranky villager ACTUALLY acts like a cranky villager or a snooty villager actually acts snooty. The villager personalities aren't that different from each other on NL so i have they make them more different to each other in the new one. if that makes sense? I also hope its bigger.

and plz plz plz dont be on the wii u

- - - Post Merge - - -

also it would be cool to be able to have more then one town on the same copy

- - - Post Merge - - -

and more face types!! and more pwp's.


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 22, 2014)

I think it would be great if there was an option to play as a villager and not a human.​


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Jul 23, 2014)

id like the ability to make a villager permanent. they move to fast and im tired of it. i bought a new game because i lost my static and kyle because i didn't play for very long each day and didn't hear them say there moving. I have college and a life out side the game. i love ac but yes the house placement sucks, we should decide where there placed, we should have more town projects and be aloud to have more placed in the town. most of all i love the wolves there my favorite animals in real life and spent a lot of money to get them just for them to ask to leave like every other week. i believe we should have a way to make them permanent...like get a perfect friendship score? once that's done they'll ask to become a permanent. you say yes or no. If you don't want them anymore at some point there should be a way to make them leave like.....hitting them with the hammer so much. ^-^ and i know this might not be a big deal to people but i dont like the stars. the fossils or whatever can be found by digging up a star. i do but don't... there in the way to me and if i fill my town full of flowers but want grass paths to run/walk through. theres usually a star and it gets annoying. i don't like a lot of the grass qr codes they don't look right.

So my idea for the stars is a new character/or a couple new characters. 

1) a t-Rex archaeologist ^-^ or Rex the archaeologist. He will be found at a dig site or in a cave and every day there's so many stars you can dig up. 

2) i would like an aquarium run by a killer whale. lol

3) before anyone gets mad the owl would be the head boss that runs the museum. you would only go to his office when you have completed a collection. Paintings,bugs,fossils ext. and there should be a prize for getting every collection. 

4) bring back the pink owls job and the star stuff i thought it was cool. maybe add some kind of star game?

5)I want bats,giraffe,porcupine, and snake villagers...not sure why but i like bats. 

6) (iv lost train of thought lol) make the bug off easyer and the weeding day prizes easy to get. There arnt a lot of people who openly play animal crossing. so other then this site im not able to trade anyone because none of my friends like AC.


----------



## Milleram (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow, everyone has such great ideas! I always think to myself, 'Oh, there's nothing left they could possibly do with AC.' But I'm apparently just not very creative, lol.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2014)

Tennis? Skiing?

This is not the Sims


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Jul 23, 2014)

nope its not the sims because its so much better i do understand that tennis and skiing is a bit much but i have to add something. when the game was coming out and they talked about club lol and how you can dance. They made it sound like you could have a dance off with the friends that visited your town. but you cant so why not add it? it would be like dance revolution or something. kk will play his jams and up to 4 people can play. you see your character and a bunch of arrows scroll up the screen and you have to press them at the right time. Winner gets there picture on the screen and maybe a trophy if you beat enough people? 

Omg what if what ever villagers are in the club at the time can dance against you lol.


----------



## Kitty Lu (Jul 24, 2014)

idk I hate the idea of mini games...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 25, 2014)

-There should be "Game Week". In gamecube they had sports week (i think) but this isn't completely sporty. Games such as musical chairs or something that can also be played during wifi. 

-I was reading something on another forum online and they were talking about the length of the day and the seasons and sunset/sunrises, and they were talking about making the days longer or shorter depending on the time of the year. It doesn't have to be a HUGE differnece like in summer the sun sets at around 9:00pm and rises at 5:30am and in the Winter the sun sets at 4:00pm and rises at 8:00am, but maybe like an hour difference.

-Maybe an arcade in Main Street... or restraunt? I think maybe Main Street should expand just a little more since when you play acnl for a while it seems really small.

-When making a town tune you have more options. It'll show you a piece of sheet music and you can add things like flats and sharps and a time signature, etc. And you can find tunes on the internet and put it as your town tune (like qr codes but with the town tune)

-Lunar eclipse, solar eclipse, comets, and being able to see satellties (yes irl you can see satellites during the night sky.) We have meteor showers, and aurora borealis, why not add these? And you can use the telescope in your house and have a journal to record things. Also bring back the observatory. I like the museum shop but I also like the observatory.

-Bring back red turnips. You can make a turnip farm and villagers can buy them from you.

-The main screen has more options. There is a "Game settings" and has things such as "Grass Wear: ON/OFF   Random House Placement: ON/OFF" etc. And and "unlock/upgrade" option so you can upgrade or unlock things like village conversations etc.

-Power goes out during servere weather. Also have earthquakes (not servere like 9.5 but small like 4.0)

-Villagers visiting your museum exhibits (in the museum shop)

-Since there's an option to type in various Europian/Spanish countries (ex: russian or spanish or latin) we should have the option to type in various Asian (specifically east asian since you find a lot of Japanese and Korean players in the international island) languages.

-Things look more realistic. Trees and buildings bigger, etc. I feel so giant... also all trees are different sizes. I hate how all trees are exactly the same size. Cedar trees should especially be tall.

-Erosion, through out the year the beach gets bigger and smaller.

Ok enough editing even though I still have a lot more ideas.


----------



## ForkNayon (Aug 1, 2014)

I just want an easier path layout option. I think a tap and drag feature on the touch screen would be so much more ideal.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 1, 2014)

More dialogue and vacations.Maybe give Porter 100 k to travel to a vacation resort for a day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah and natural disasters.Like a tsunami,when it hits you can find more sea shells on the beach,and you get a notification about it.An earth quake,the villagers can talk about it in their dialogue,maybe a tornado where random trash appears in the town,etc.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 1, 2014)

Kitty Lu said:


> idk I hate the idea of mini games...



I agree. And natural disasters wtf


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Aug 1, 2014)

LostNoob said:


> Their needs to be more to keep people playing for longer, after a while NL gets a little boring on non event days.
> I hope the next game adds more interactive pwps that add things such as mini games, so one could be a tennis court with a tennis mini-game for example.
> 
> Also, bigger towns with more villagers and more players in one town, so like 8 player save files in one town, and people on your Nintendo network friends list can have a save file too.
> ...



your ideas are so good! Nintendo should hire you to work on the next game lol


----------



## Toot (Aug 3, 2014)

It'd be cool to actually design cu#tom wallpaper and floors like how we do tiles. Lol I mean 1 huge canvas, not smll rotatable suares.


----------



## LaFleur (Aug 4, 2014)

I think we should be able to visit dream towns via dream suite with friends that come over on Wifi as an activity to do together
exploring towns together
just like how you can play minigames together etc.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Aug 4, 2014)

How come when someone things of a different way of customizing your character, the Sims is always brought up? Is Sims the only game that is allowed to have character customization now? Has EA bought the rights to customizing characters? No? Alright then. 

But seriously these ideas are great. I love these threads, always so creative


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2014)

I want more villager interactions, plus...an option to turn off the tutorials...because I'm sick and tired of the villagers telling you stuff that you've already know, especially if you've been playing this game for a long time.
Maybe an Apartment for villagers to live?


----------



## PSIMaster (Aug 5, 2014)

I'd really want alternate palette options for PWPs to unify each PWP in a town more and / or provide more colour variety.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 5, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> -There should be "Game Week". In gamecube they had sports week (i think) but this isn't completely sporty. Games such as musical chairs or something that can also be played during wifi.
> 
> -I was reading something on another forum online and they were talking about the length of the day and the seasons and sunset/sunrises, and they were talking about making the days longer or shorter depending on the time of the year. It doesn't have to be a HUGE differnece like in summer the sun sets at around 9:00pm and rises at 5:30am and in the Winter the sun sets at 4:00pm and rises at 8:00am, but maybe like an hour difference.
> 
> ...



Just like to add/take away.

Now that I think about it, the power outage seems weird but I still want earthquakes because the day after the earthquake, there are more cracks in the ground then usual and some of them are rare ores or something.  I want them to add things to the weather, not big things but small things to make the game seem more alive.  Like every once in a while you see the leaves on trees moving from the wind and you see water dripping off things while its raining/after its raining., etc.


----------



## Allycat (Aug 6, 2014)

I also wish it continues with the DS, I don't have a Wii U, and I know I'd buy one if it came out on Wii U, but I'd rather not. I also want to take it with me everywhere. (hello, long car trips)

I really adore being mayor, I wonder how that might transfer over?

I love the restaurant idea! Maybe villagers can ping you and ask to take them there? I wish eating food had more meaning. Like maybe you'd run faster the higher your food level was?


----------



## PsychoAgateophobia (Aug 7, 2014)

I think the whole natural disasters and stuff is getting a little too out of hand. 

Like, tree height, what the clouds look like, natural disasters, etc. Idk that all seems superfluous. Like, I want things that will make the game more fun. I literally could not care less if the trees look like real trees with individual leaves and all that. I feel like this is too realistic. I don't want to have to worry about whether or not a tornado's gonna hit my town. Wtf this isn't the Wizard of Oz. Wtf would you even do during a tornado??? Die?? In HM games when there is a tornado or hurricane or anything, you are forced to stay in your house and you just go to sleep and go to the next day. Also a tsumami and earthquakes would have far more negative impacts than positive. House damage, flooding, etc. Tsunamis aren't just on the beach. I think what you're wanting is maybe a tide or a tidal wave. Something smaller that isn't deadly, probably. Like, I don't want an earthquake. It'd be like "Yay, new rare ore--- Oh, but three villagers are injured, my house is in a hole, and there's this ugly gash in the middle of my town that I can't walk across". What, there's an earthquake, and then you go to Tom Nook for home repairs? Do we also buy flood insurance? Do I need health coverage, too? 

Idk, y'all are getting too realistic here. I just want path PWP, more places to visit, more hair and faces, ability to change face/hair/name/town name, etc, and skin tones. Bigger towns, more dialogue, more species/villagers (and removal of some villagers). Things that will actually enhance the game's experience.

You have to think, what will some of these things add to the game's experience? Idk about you but special clouds don't get me excited.


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe more detailed things like designing your own shoes and pants would be good and maybe even make your own songs!  I also preferred it when random objects were in the balloons  also, a much larger town/more villagers would be nice  and maybe more places to go too
And for god's sake, to be able to pick where villagers move plz!!!
...and being able to have more than 3 friends over and a record of the conversation like it does on BFF. I always miss what someone has said


----------



## xxxmadison (Aug 29, 2014)

Honestly I'd rather there not be another game because I feel like people will abandon this one. I don't want to have to buy another console, I like using my DS. 
But I think we should get dlc updates to ACNL. Beach pwps, fruit bushes (strawberries!), picking where villagers move, and _eyebrows_. Eyebrows please. xD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 29, 2014)

A boardwalk. Maybe also more map options when you start the game, store expansions (e.x. able sisters, kicks, etc.) caves, more octopi, and have the villager more intractable (e.x. you can ask if they want to come over, play hide and seek, etc.) and a more interactable island which shops and a bigger outdoor area.


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 29, 2014)

What if you could wear a bag/backpack?? More inventory space??


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 29, 2014)

OmgACNL said:


> What if you could wear a bag/backpack?? More inventory space??


You are a genius.

AND MORE MONEY SPACE


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Aug 29, 2014)

i really hope it's for the 3ds successor. i can't buy an wii u


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 29, 2014)

Rotate PWPs/Houses, whatever.
Actually be a mayor and plan where houses are and not have some dog furry tell you that It's too close to a rock.

tbh that's all i really have


----------



## Warrior (Aug 31, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> i really hope it's for the 3ds successor. i can't buy an wii u



I don't really understand why you want it for a 3ds sucessor if you can't buy a wii u. You'll be spending the same amount on the new 3ds as you would on a refurbished wii u?

Anyways!! I just hope the focus is on the dialogue. Knowing how everyone is gonna lose their minds over the graphics if it is on the wii u , I hope nintendo doesn't bank on that as a sole selling point. 

I also have a few theories. The Animals crossing creator was in the same area as e3 at the time it was going on this year. Doesn't it seem like a hassle for a japanese person to travel to america on a business trip, but not actually do any business? I think they were going to tease animal crossing in the treehouse section, But then Time magazine leaked info on the new starfox game. I think it's possible nintendo cut the animal crossing announcement because if you announce too much at once you'll have several fanbases nagging you to complete each game quicker.

Given that starfox is a Wii U title, it leads me to believe the next  game WILL be on the wii u, and will be announced next June, after the animal crossing dlc for mariokart is released in may. This will cause hype for the game. However its also possible it could be announced when Animal crossing plaza ends ( a free animal crossing app for the wii u) -around the end of 2014, and then RELEASED around may or june. This is all rambling and speculation, But I think the game is on the way soon. Nintendo is giving animal crossing too much attention to have no plans for it in the near future.


----------



## Draco (Aug 31, 2014)

5 things i would like to see are  1. more control where a house goes.  2. 12 villegers per town too many good ones and 12 means 2 extra so seems ok to me.  3. The abilty to make Events just for my town.  4. i want back villegers buying stuff in your house each month i liked it and i want it back.  5. Make it so we can put our house on Beach that would be cool.


----------



## Hipster (Aug 31, 2014)

New animals

go out and eat with animals or even just at their house

more opportunitys to earn bells (like part-time jobs in game)

SLEEPOVERS at animal houses

being able to wake up when you start the game in your personal bed lol like wild world except better


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 31, 2014)

More furnitures go into use/more animated (personally, I pick the second one).

Example:
Vaccume(s) make a noise a vibrate when you touch it
Coffee maker makes coffee "" ""
Humidifier turns on and off "" ""


----------



## Cookiex (Aug 31, 2014)

Split screen if its on the wii u. 1 player uses the gamepad and the other playing plays on the tv.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 31, 2014)

PsychoAgateophobia said:


> I think the whole natural disasters and stuff is getting a little too out of hand.
> 
> Like, tree height, what the clouds look like, natural disasters, etc. Idk that all seems superfluous. Like, I want things that will make the game more fun. I literally could not care less if the trees look like real trees with individual leaves and all that. I feel like this is too realistic. I don't want to have to worry about whether or not a tornado's gonna hit my town. Wtf this isn't the Wizard of Oz. Wtf would you even do during a tornado??? Die?? In HM games when there is a tornado or hurricane or anything, you are forced to stay in your house and you just go to sleep and go to the next day. Also a tsumami and earthquakes would have far more negative impacts than positive. House damage, flooding, etc. Tsunamis aren't just on the beach. I think what you're wanting is maybe a tide or a tidal wave. Something smaller that isn't deadly, probably. Like, I don't want an earthquake. It'd be like "Yay, new rare ore--- Oh, but three villagers are injured, my house is in a hole, and there's this ugly gash in the middle of my town that I can't walk across". What, there's an earthquake, and then you go to Tom Nook for home repairs? Do we also buy flood insurance? Do I need health coverage, too?
> 
> ...


Um sorry to break it to you, but you can die in ACNL.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 31, 2014)

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Um sorry to break it to you, but you can die in ACNL.



what


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Aug 31, 2014)

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Um sorry to break it to you, but you can die in ACNL.


No, you just faint. If you died you would have to restart the game


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Aug 31, 2014)

Villagers to be more... different. Two villagers shouldnt have the same line, pretty much. More pocket space, and maybe more realistic thunderstorms (just cosmetic, nothing that affects gameplay.)


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 31, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> No, you just faint. If you died you would have to restart the game



The music makes it SOUND like you are dying, lol


----------

